# REALLY GOOD GOLF GAME



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://www.stokeparkclub.com/golf/game.htm


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

This game is class. 

What are your scores so far then?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

(I think the lowest I 've had on any of the three courses is a 25.

How those guys get 16 is beyond me.


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Excellent game!

I am getting about 16 aswell.....

....per hole [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

5 under par, 3 under and 3 under....



must be the years of mispent youth with the speccy and N64. you guys had to make do with the ol 'hoop n stick' stuff eh?

Longest Drive competition?

265 yards....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

267. Â


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> 5 under par, 3 under and 3 under....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'll find that a 26 is about 9 under par.


----------

